# Are you a stalker?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages? Do you check how many likes they have received? Do you compare their amount of received likes to your own amount of received likes? Do you look at the kind of posts that they have liked themselves? If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned? Do you keep track of how many different avatars a certain member has had throughout their time on TC? 

If you answered yes to any of the above questions...you are probably a TC-Stalker.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I answered no to all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> I answered no to all.


I guess you aren't a stalker then...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Totally.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to say "yes," until I saw what the thread was actually about.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Who, me?

No, I didn't know that you joined in May of 2011 and are from Washington. I also don't know that you've got 21 visitor messages, have received 801 likes and given 1224. I don't know you have 14 friends nor that this thread was your 1,453'rd post.

And I _really_ don't wanna know about any pictures of you with a little teddy!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

kv466 said:


> And I _really_ don't wanna know about any pictures of you with a little teddy!


Well I wasn't a stalker until I had to go and check the teddy picture.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

violadude said:


> If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned?


I am guilty of this.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Jan said:


> I am guilty of this.


Oi, why you lookin' at my messages?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never done any of that but it sounds like fun! :devil:Maybe I'll start! Watch out what you post..:devil:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

No, but now I'm curious...hmm.....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

violadude said:


> Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages? Do you check how many likes they have received? Do you compare their amount of received likes to your own amount of received likes? Do you look at the kind of posts that they have liked themselves? If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned? Do you keep track of how many different avatars a certain member has had throughout their time on TC?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of the above questions...you are probably a TC-Stalker.


When I first read "TC-Stalker", I thought you meant someone who reads just about every post of another particular member. But what you suggested is quite normal for some of us who might be curious of other members, that's why the forum has all these functions. Take yourself and me for example, I know you have been stalking me ...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't think I was, but apparently I am...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I've never done any of that but it sounds like fun! :devil:Maybe I'll start! Watch out what you post..:devil:


Hehe, I agree! It could be fun... But seriously... I dont see the point in doing the things abowe. We are in her for the enjoy of music!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Oi, why you lookin' at my messages?


I'm not, but if you get banned I will .


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I lurk in the keyboards forum


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey! That teddy you see in my picture was a gift from my girlfriend


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess I do look at people's profiles occasionally, I like to the read the About Me section to see what people like to do, and where they're from. But not checked any profiles recently, I've been poor at keeping up with events here. But there shouldn't be anything wrong with looking at profiles, should there? That's what a profile is for, to view a little info about people.

I hope you all have at least seen my funny profile picture (the one other than this avatar).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

violadude said:


> Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages? Do you check how many likes they have received? Do you compare their amount of received likes to your own amount of received likes? Do you look at the kind of posts that they have liked themselves? If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned? Do you keep track of how many different avatars a certain member has had throughout their time on TC?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of the above questions...you are probably a TC-Stalker.


This sounds like the voice of experience! :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If I remember someone saying something interesting a while ago, I might go to their profile and try to find it in their old posts. But sometimes I forget who said what, or mix up one member with another (incorrect memory) and it gets confusing. So usually I just try to search on google.

So I'm not a stalker, but it is good to have some info about each member here, eg. what country or region they come from, stuff like that, no big deal...


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Hehe, I agree! It could be fun... But seriously... I dont see the point in doing the things abowe. We are in her for the enjoy of music!


True, enjoying music takes first priority but we have to have something to do in between movements.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> This sounds like the voice of experience! :lol:


Indeed :tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

violadude said:


> Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages?


Have tuh- it's part of me job. Visitor Messages are subject to the same Guidelines & Terms of Service rules as thread-posts. However, I think it's perfectly normal that if one finds a poster who has a consistent record of interesting posts, it's only natural to have a look at their profile and find out a little more about that individual. And really- I don't consider it intrusive, for anyone who enters profile information has implicitly concluded that they don't _mind_ people knowing about those aspects of that user.


violadude said:


> If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned?


This is a tougher game to play. We've stated in the past that sometimes, we will allow posts in violation of rules to remain, as an 'object-lesson' for the consequence that followed (e.g: the locking of a thread, or a user-banning). However, there are times when this just can't be done, such as in the case of some of the more over-the-top personal attacks- or hate-speech... or racism. Those posts just *can't* stay, and it won't be clear why a user was banned- as the material responsible for the banning will NOT be allowed to sully the site.:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Hands up! I'm always looking at people's profiles, etc. Not just in TC, but all fora to which I contribute. But it's not because I'm a stalker (or at least I'd like to think so), but because I am naturally curious to find out more about people. I'm just plain nosey.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

I for one pretty much have the tendency of looking at the profiles of others. Partially because I'm curious, but also because I developed the habit as a moderator myself at FileFront.

It's always interesting to know why one has been banned or left him/herself, whenever applicable. Nonetheless, taking a look at visitor message and conversations between people is just as interesting. Visitor messages aren't public for no reason, see?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Can I take the 5th?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Only to see who has more likes than me so I can make a note to stop liking them.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Not at all. It doesn't sound exciting either. I know sometimes why people are banned. Don't speak about human body...just about eyes and ears....

Martin, afraid


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I answered "yes" to about half of the questions in the original post. What does that make me?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I answered "yes" to about half of the questions in the original post. What does that make me?


A stalker....


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

If I have responded to someone's posted question and don't get any indication that they've seen the response, I will check to see if they have logged on and had a chance to see my response.
Recently:
1. Questioner has not logged on since they asked the question. I start wondering, why'd they ask if they don't care?
2. Questioner has logged on since I posted an answer and not said thank you. I think, what an ungrateful cad.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages? Do you check how many likes they have received? Do you compare their amount of received likes to your own amount of received likes? Do you look at the kind of posts that they have liked themselves? If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned? Do you keep track of how many different avatars a certain member has had throughout their time on TC?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of the above questions...you are probably a TC-Stalker.


I love having LIKES...It makes my day...I never check other people likes...It's none of mu business.

Martin


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> This is a tougher game to play. We've stated in the past that sometimes, we will allow posts in violation of rules to remain, as an 'object-lesson' for the consequence that followed (e.g: the locking of a thread, or a user-banning). However, there are times when this just can't be done, such as in the case of some of the more over-the-top personal attacks- or hate-speech... or racism. Those posts just *can't* stay, and it won't be clear why a user was banned- as the material responsible for the banning will NOT be allowed to sully the site.:tiphat:


I can think of a certain member who was obsessed with Bach, and apparently unable to control himself enough to stop coming here. There maybe would have been a legal situation if his posts were kept, hehe...

That's right everyone, I went there :tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Lunasong said:


> If I have responded to someone's posted question and don't get any indication that they've seen the response, I will check to see if they have logged on and had a chance to see my response.
> Recently:
> 1. Questioner has not logged on since they asked the question. I start wondering, why'd they ask if they don't care?


Sort of a digression...Keep in mind that there are multiple possibilities in this scenario-
a) logs in to see response
b) reads response without logging in. (This could also happen if someone mislays their password, which I suppose is entirely within the realm of possibility for someone who posts simply for a snippet of music identification. AND if all they did was seek an answer to one question, they're probably not too put out by not having their password. It would also explain the lack of a "thank-you.")
c) the user involved reads reply in the "invisible mode" that's an option to all our established participants.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> I can think of a certain member who was obsessed with Bach, and apparently unable to control himself enough to stop coming here. There maybe would have been a legal situation if his posts were kept, hehe...
> 
> That's right everyone, I went there :tiphat:


What's that? Who are you talking about?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Totally.


Apon getting this reference I feel oh so clever. Thanks!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bumping this thread because according to this:



violadude said:


> Do you go to peoples profile and look at their wall messages? Do you check how many likes they have received? Do you compare their amount of received likes to your own amount of received likes? Do you look at the kind of posts that they have liked themselves? If they are a banned member do you look at the last few messages they posted in an attempt to figure out why they were banned? Do you keep track of how many different avatars a certain member has had throughout their time on TC?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of the above questions...you are probably a TC-Stalker.


I am a stalker :devil: MaestroViolinist I am watching you. Mwahaha!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I answered "yes" to about half of the questions in the original post. What does that make me?


Hang on, I did not realise I was stalking TCers on my second day here at TC. I think I need to start stalking myself...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the worst part is when you see it says last visitor was you.


----------

